# need help with fault code...17524 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor Heating: B1 S1: Open Circuit



## gypsyjetta (Jun 25, 2006)

Could someone please tell me whats causing this ? TIA
Control Module Part Number: 06A 906 032 NK 
Component and/or Version: 1.8L R4/5VT G01 0003
Software Coding: 07500
Work Shop Code: WSC 65728
Additional Info: 3VWSE69M64M018716 VWZ7Z0C7981382
1 Fault Found:
17524 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor Heating: B1 S1: Open Circuit
P1116 - 35-00 - -


----------



## gypsyjetta (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: need help with fault code...17524 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor Heating ... (gypsyjetta)*

From what I can come up with there is something wrong with the pre- cat sensor. Do I have to replace it? Can it be cleaned? Is it something else causing it?
Can I drive my car out of boost safely till I get it replaced if need be?
Car runs and idles fine










_Modified by gypsyjetta at 1:12 PM 5-11-2008_


----------



## penclnck (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: need help with fault code...17524 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor Heating ... (gypsyjetta)*

Most likely a failed O2 sensor before the cat. Get under the car, in the area that would be below the front passenger set you will find a little black box that is secured in place with two 10mm plastic nuts and 3 sets of wiring running into said box. Remove the box and there will be the two 02 sensor plugs. The one with the 6 wires is the O2 sensor BEFORE the cat, the one with 4 wires goes to the O2 sensor AFTER the cat.
Anyway, unplug the pre cat O2 sensor and with your DMM, take a ohm reading across terminals #3 and #4 on the O2 sensor harness, those are the terminals for the heating element for that O2 sensor. Most likely you will find them to be an open circuit, in which case you will need to replace that O2 sensor.


----------



## gypsyjetta (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: need help with fault code...17524 - Oxygen (penclnck)*

Thanks for the info...
I'll have to get a new one.


----------



## penclnck (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: need help with fault code...17524 - Oxygen (gypsyjetta)*

Well, make sure the failure is in the O2 sensor itself BEFORE you replace it. While it is most common that to be the case, the wiring from the ECM to the O2 sensor could be damaged... so one checks the O2 heater circuit within the O2 and makes sure there is an open circuit.


----------

